
Google posts Q2 earnings: Profit of $10.12 per share on $12.21 billion in sales - jellomaster
http://techupdates.com/go/134990
======
elsewhen
here is the official announcement which includes GOOG's balance sheet:
[http://investor.google.com/earnings/2012/Q2_google_earnings....](http://investor.google.com/earnings/2012/Q2_google_earnings.html)

~~~
kefs
Thanks for the direct link.

OP, please stop linking to BGR (just about every single one of your
submissions is BGR blogspam).. all they do is spread FUD.

------
jumpbug
this looks like redirect spam, trying to push the techupdates domain

